# Crime is escalating



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Just a warning. Crime is escalating. One of our managers have just been relieved of all his possions from his parked car in Heliopolis, includes all his bank cards and ID, car and drivers license, cannot imagine what it takes to renew that lot over here, yes, he is an idiot, I already told him so!...is happening uncomfortably frequent nowadays. Makes me feel right at home!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I know how he feels, I recently was liberated of a significant amount of cash in a hotel I was staying in. Like an idiot I forgot to use the safe. Reported the incident to the hotel management but declined to call the tourist police as that would probably just complicate matters - considering the political situation.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I know how he feels, I recently was liberated of a significant amount of cash in a hotel I was staying in. Like an idiot I forgot to use the safe. Reported the incident to the hotel management but declined to call the tourist police as that would probably just complicate matters - considering the political situation.



Unfortunately crime is on the increase and most of them are not reported in the on-line newspaper editions in English only in the Arabic paper versions.As I read a little Arabic I see that crimes are increasing and increasingly violent. Especially carjacking and bag snatching. Also the amount of drugs coming in to Egypt has increased remarkably(by drugs I mean all genders including medicines) and so has counterfeit **** from China.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

canuck2010 said:


> I know how he feels, I recently was liberated of a significant amount of cash in a hotel I was staying in. Like an idiot I forgot to use the safe. Reported the incident to the hotel management but declined to call the tourist police as that would probably just complicate matters - considering the political situation.


Exactly the same thing happened to me when I was staying at the El Salam in Heliopolis the year before any of these troubles kicked off. What's more, I was ill at the time and they knew it, AND my husband is well known in the hotel as he used to be management there. All these things and they refused point blank to believe that I'd had over a thousand sterling stolen. IN FACT they outright accused me of lying. So, nothing new there. But it was my fault, of course, as I should have used the safe. We are returning next week and I will be ON MY GUARD at all times. I suggest everyone else does the same.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Today there is a report in Ahram printed version they caught a man who was stealing brass buss bars from an electric distribution kiosk in Omranyah district of Giza which blacked out the district.

Also the number of kids that are kidnapped and held for ransom is also on the increase .At the moment it's mostly Egyptian kids from moderately rich families, but I'm afraid that someone could get the idea that Expat kids could get a better result.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not using the safe in ANY hotel in ANY part of the world is asking for trouble.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Not using the safe in ANY hotel in ANY part of the world is asking for trouble.


I never carry a large amount of cash at any time and certainly never leave it in a hotel room nor do i use the safes because most of the aren,t safe!!


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

if you dont have the cash on you , you dont need it , therefore it better stays in a Bank account and the bank cards stay with you instead. Dont carry around money you dont need


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I had my Iphone and my wallet stolen within the space of a month being here. I know how the Iphone walked off, but my wallet, I was amazed as to how? I watch my bag 24/7 (OK, noted, not when at home!) but when my wallet was stolen, I had just left the University, with my wallet, as I had only just paid for something, and 5 mins down the road, I sat in a bus, and I opened my bag and low and behold, there was everything there, including my empty bottle of water and an Arabic-English dictionary which weighs a tone, but no wallet.... typical. I only had 200 LE in it, but my UK debit cards were also gone, that was a big bummer. Now I have to change my UK bank account to my Egyptian address and wait however long it takes, to get my card, or have it sent to a local branch, fax thru a letter of authority to my sister to pick it up and then get her to send it to me. Till then, I cannot access any money. Thank God I had some Pound sterling at home to change.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought a bum bag 18 months ago and I use this all the time to carry my cards plus notes around, I just keep a purse with coins in my handbag.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

According to this Gallup survey, reported crime has actually held steady. Sample does not include foreigners, only Egyptians:

Fear Skyrockets as Reported Crime Holds Steady in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> According to this Gallup survey, reported crime has actually held steady. Sample does not include foreigners, only Egyptians:
> 
> Fear Skyrockets as Reported Crime Holds Steady in Egypt




lol typical.. why not include foreigners???


----------

